# Are Amfleet 1 or 2 cars used on Carolinian & Palmetto NYC to Richmond



## Bryan (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm taking my kids from New York City to Richmond the first week of January 2020. 

I would like a train with Amfleet II coach cars. I realize Silver Star and Silver Meteor use those, but scheduling is better for the Carolinian and Palmetto, so does anyone know if those trains use Amfleet II coaches NYC to Richmond? 

Thanks!


----------



## Qapla (Jul 30, 2019)

It looks like the Carolinian uses Amfleet 1 coaches ...

However - I did find this:


> The *Palmetto *generally operates with a General Electric GE Genesis P42DC diesel locomotive, a Viewliner baggage car, an Amfleet I business class car, an Amfleet I cafe car, an Amfleet I coach, and *three Amfleet II long-distance coach cars*. North of Washington, D.C. a Siemens ACS-64 handles the train. Unlike most Amtrak long-distance trains, the Palmetto does not have sleeping cars.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 30, 2019)

Carolinian uses exclusively Amfleet I's. Palmetto uses a combination of both. Although be aware they may assign seating on the Palmetto and you may not guaranteed a seat or pair of seats in an Amfleet II.


----------



## Qapla (Jul 30, 2019)

In most cases, I have found that, the earlier in the route you board the better your chances are of getting your desired seats. By starting out in NY you may be able to get your desired seats in the Amfleet II cars.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 30, 2019)

Qapla said:


> In most cases, I have found that, the earlier in the route you board the better your chances are of getting your desired seats. By starting out in NY you may be able to get your desired seats in the Amfleet II cars.



However, if passengers are seated by destination, if there are both Amfleet I and II coaches, and if Richmond passengers are seated in an Amfleet I coach, then OP may not be able to sit in an Amfleet II car (even though he may be able to get seats together in an Amfleet I coach).


----------



## PVD (Jul 30, 2019)

Depending on size and length of legs, you may find the AM-1 perfectly adequate, especially seated with children. The Carolinian does offer an AM-1 business class car which have generous legroom, footrests and curtains, and have had new seatcovers and cushions put in so they are pretty good. BC or an AM-2 does get curtains which may be of value certain times of day. Carolinian BC still gets a pillow, and comp non alcoholic bevs.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for everyone's input. It looks a bit risky on getting the more comfortable Amfleet II cars, unless I go with the Silver Meteor or Silver Star, so I better stick with them.


----------



## PVD (Aug 9, 2019)

Those trains originate in NYP. a red cap can pre board you (request service at the red cap stand in the passenger waiting area) and you will usually get the seats you want.


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 9, 2019)

PVD said:


> Those trains originate in NYP. a red cap can pre board you (request service at the red cap stand in the passenger waiting area) and you will usually get the seats you want.



This comment is irrelevant since the crew will assign seats based on destination on the Palmetto.


----------



## PVD (Aug 9, 2019)

The shorts will usually go in the AM1, BC is only one car regardless, if you get down earlier regardless of which car they stick you in, you get a better choice, it is easier for the crew to keep you together.


----------

